# на



## yoku

Всем привет!
Может кто-нибудь сказать мне, чем является "на" (бери), если это глагол, то какой будет начальная форма, а если не глагол, то что это будет?

Заранее спасибо!


----------



## morrilla

Привет, yoku!
В данном случае это частица.


----------



## Etcetera

Привет, Yoku!
Да, "на" является частицей. Обратите внимание на то, что в Вашем примере после частицы требуется запятая: "На, бери!"


----------



## yoku

Спасибо!
И кстати, "бери"  в моём примере отсутствовало, оно было как пояснение к "на". А это единственная частица, которая используется вместо глагола?
И ещё раз спасибо!


----------



## Maroseika

yoku said:


> Спасибо!
> И кстати, "бери" в моём примере отсутствовало, оно было как пояснение к "на". А это единственная частица, которая используется вместо глагола?
> И ещё раз спасибо!


Некоторые словари (например, Фасмер) считают это не частицей, а междометием. Мне тоже непонятно, почему это слово многие словари считают частицей. 
*Частица* - служебное слово, вносящее дополнительные оттенки в значения других слов, словосочетаний, предложений или служащее для выражения разного рода грамматических отношений (Ефремова).
Ни одного из этих признаков я не могу отнести к слову "на".
*Междометие* - неизменяемая часть речи, служащая для выражения чувств и волевых побуждений.
*На *ясно выражает побуждение к действию: возьми!
Поэтому мне кажется, что это, скорее, междометие.
Во всяком случае, другие частицы "в значении глагола" мне в голову не приходят, а вот междометий таких полным-полно:
цыц - замолчи
кыш, брысь - уйди (домашнему животному)
вообще, разные команды животным


----------



## morrilla

В словаре Даля "на" - междометие, а также наречие...

Ii. НА и нака, накать, накося, натка, наткось, подавая что из рук или указывая на вещь, повелительно: вот тебе, бери, возьми; нате. На тебе на калачи! Нате все, отвяжитесь. Дай, так не слышит; а на, так услыхал!


----------



## Maroseika

morrilla said:


> В словаре Даля "на" - междометие, а также наречие...
> 
> Ii. НА и нака, накать, накося, натка, наткось, подавая что из рук или указывая на вещь, повелительно: вот тебе, бери, возьми; нате. На тебе на калачи! Нате все, отвяжитесь. Дай, так не слышит; а на, так услыхал!


К сожалению, на Даля полагаться в этом уже нельзя, в его времена терминология была совсем другая, да и лингвистом он был весьма специфическим (если вообще был).
Меня интересует, почему *на* считают обычно частицей исходя из сегодняшних представлений о языке.
Пример Фасмера, у которого *на* названо междометием, очень показателен, поскольку это, видимо, мнение не Фасмера, а переводившего его Трубачёва.


----------



## morrilla

Maroseika said:


> К сожалению, на Даля полагаться в этом уже нельзя, в его времена терминология была совсем другая, да и лингвистом он был весьма специфическим (если вообще был).



Согласна с Вами.  Это я так, для общей картины.


----------



## Crescent

Maroseika said:


> К сожалению, на Даля полагаться в этом уже нельзя, в его времена терминология была совсем другая, да и лингвистом он был весьма специфическим (если вообще был).
> Меня интересует, почему *на* считают обычно частицей исходя из сегодняшних представлений о языке.
> Пример Фасмера, у которого *на* названо междометием, очень показателен, поскольку это, видимо, мнение не Фасмера, а переводившего его Трубачёва.



А на ABBYY Lingo полагаться можно, Маросейка?  Во всяком случае, мой словарь мне предлогает тьму значений и объяснений "на", и если честно, то меня это все немножечко...сконфузивает. 

Сначало говорится, что это предлог, который используется при _винительном_ и _предложном _падежах, с примером:
_Положить книгу на стол. 
_А потом, следует ещё килонрама два объяснений, в таком же духе, которые меня запутали.. И ещё, я почему-то нигде не вижу, что бы там было сказанно, что это в том числе и междометие, хотя я полностью со всеми согласна, что в этом случае ("На, бери!") это именно так и есть. 

Yoku - нет, что Вы!  Это вовсе не единственная частица, которая используется вместо глагола. В русском языке таких частиц достаточно ьолбшое количество, и Вам Маросейка и Morilla привели хорошие примеры этого  
Ещё, кроме как сами по себе, они ещё часто встречаются в сочетаниях, например: _Вот тебе на!_ (выражает сильное удивление)
_На-поди!_ (?  Я сама не уверенна..)
Да, и как сказал Маросейка, ещё частицы часто используются в командах животным: _Фас!_ (собакам)


----------



## Maroseika

Crescent said:


> А на ABBYY Lingo полагаться можно, Маросейка?  Во всяком случае, мой словарь мне предлогает тьму значений и объяснений "на", и если честно, то меня это все немножечко...сконфузивает.
> Сначало говорится, что это предлог,
> 
> 
> 
> Предлог *на* и частица (междометие?) *на -* омонимы.
> Первый имеет то же происхождение, что и сходные предлоги во многих и.-е. языках (on, en), а второй, по-видимому, происходит от той же основы, что глаголы снять, взять, приемлемый и проч. (основа -j-).
> Можно ли полагаться на Лингву, сказать трудно. Нужно смотреть, какой именно из используемых в ней словарей предлагает то или иное значение. Например, входящий в неё Ожегов, уже несколько устарел (по крайней мере, в моей Лингве 9.0 установлен не самый последний).
> Междометием *на* называет Фасмер, хотя на самом деле это - переводивший его Трубачёв, что весьма солидно.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ещё, кроме как сами по себе, они ещё часто встречаются в сочетаниях, например: _Вот тебе на!_ (выражает сильное удивление)
> _На-поди!_ (?  Я сама не уверенна..)
> Да, и как сказал Маросейка, ещё частицы часто используются в командах животным: _Фас!_ (собакам)
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Беда в том, что, как я и сказал, всё это не частицы, а междометия. Как и *вот тебе на*
> (Могу ещё прибавить такое междометие, как *Здравствуйте)*
> А других таких частиц, кроме *на, *выполняющих функцию глагола, я не знаю. Почему (в том числе) и считаю, что это не частица, а междометие.
Click to expand...


----------



## Crescent

Maroseika said:


> Crescent said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..а второй, по-видимому, происходит от той же основы, что глаголы снять, взять, приемлемый и проч. (основа -j-).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Извините, пожалуйста, за беспокойство, но я не очень поняла, что Вы хотели сказать вот этой вот фразой.  Что, второе значение "на" (т.е. междометие) происходит от той же основы, как и глаголы: _снять_, _взять._..и.т.д. Извините, но...это как? Я даже не могу с Вами спорить, и согласиться тоже не могу, потому что просто вообще не понимаю о чем речь. Такое впечатление, что я её читаю на...древне-греческом, что ли?
Click to expand...


----------



## Maroseika

Crescent said:


> Maroseika said:
> 
> 
> 
> Извините, пожалуйста, за беспокойство, но я не очень поняла, что Вы хотели сказать вот этой вот фразой.  Что, второе значение "на" (т.е. междометие) происходит от той же основы, как и глаголы: _снять_, _взять._..и.т.д. Извините, но...это как? Я даже не могу с Вами спорить, и согласиться тоже не могу, потому что просто вообще не понимаю о чем речь. Такое впечатление, что я её читаю на...древне-греческом, что ли?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Это лишь предположение - что *на* -императив от исчезнувшего глагола из того же источника, что и названные мною глаголы. Т.е. на=возьми в прямом смысле.
> Согласно другой версии *на *имеет общеиндоевропейское происхождение.
Click to expand...


----------



## Crescent

Maroseika said:


> Crescent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Это лишь предположение - что *на* -императив от исчезнувшего глагола из того же источника, что и названные мною глаголы. Т.е. на=возьми в прямом смысле.
> Согласно другой версии *на *имеет общеиндоевропейское происхождение.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ааа! Кажется, теперь я все поняла.  То есть, Вы хотите сказать, что частица "на" заменяет глаголы вроде "взять", "снять", "брать". Например: На! (бери!). На! (возьми!). и.т.д.
> Надеюсь, я правильно Вас поняла?
Click to expand...


----------



## morrilla

В словаре Lingvo Universal (Ru-En) для Lingvo 11 "на" - междометие. Maroseika, скажите, пожалуйста, а что в Lingvo 9?


----------



## Anatoli

This word is such a common replacement of the verb with the same meaning that some people even use the polite/plural "нате" form 

It occured to me that a similar phenomenon exists in Japanese: they utter particle "hora" when they want to say "look", "hora" (ほら) is not a verb, can't think of a similar thing in other languages I was exposed to but there probably are a lot.


----------



## Maroseika

morrilla said:


> В словаре Lingvo Universal (Ru-En) для Lingvo 11 "на" - междометие. Maroseika, скажите, пожалуйста, а что в Lingvo 9?


Думаю, то же самое, но точно сказать не могу: в свою Лингву я установил штук 50, не то 70, дополнительных словарей и теперь не знаю, что было изначально, а что я добавил сам.
В частности, Ожегова я, кажется, ставил отдельно (у Ожегова *на* - частица). Фасмера - точно отдельно.
Интересно, что в Лингве *на* как междометие указано в русско-английской части, которая не является каким-то отдельным словарём, а скомпилирована из десятка других, среди которых и Ожегов-1992. В нём *на* наверняка указано как частица. 
Выходит, составители Лингвы подкорректировали Ожегова в соответствии с последними научными веяниями, что подтверждает моё предположение о том, что недавно взгляд лингвистов на природу словечка *на* был пересмотрен в пользу междометия.


----------



## Maroseika

Anatoli said:


> This word is such a common replacement of the verb with the same meaning that some people even use the polite/plural "нате" form
> 
> It occured to me that a similar phenomenon exists in Japanese: they utter particle "hora" when they want to say "look", "hora" (ほら) is not a verb, can't think of a similar thing in other languages I was exposed to but there probably are a lot.


One more example from Russian, this is an interrogative particle, consists of a pronone and an adverb: 
*ась?* (< аз се = я здесь - I'm here).


----------



## Voice

Насколько мне не изменяет память, то "на" и "нате" -междометия с глагольным оттенком


----------

